# Minecraft connected nicht mit Server



## llf (13. August 2011)

Ich hab' heute einen Minecraft-Pro-Account mir gekauft und als erstes allein gespielt. Mein Bruder hat einen eigenen Minecraft-Server. Er und sein Freund (beide mit Windows) können darauf connecten. Ich konnte heut mittag auch noch drauf, doch jetzt kommt immer nur die Meldung, die im Screenshot zu sehen ist. Ich hab' schon extrem viele Seiten per Google angeschaut, den Ordner .minecraft gelöscht, das System neu gestartet, Minecraft neu gestartet, die minecraft.jar neu gedownloade, usw.

Ich bin echt ratlos. Er findet ja alle Server, aber er bleibt beim Login hängen!

Ein Danke an alle hilfreichen Antworten. MFG llf

PS: Die Konsolen-Ausgabe: 

```
16 achievements
151 recipes
Setting user: firefligher, 8888916438553903917
Loading: net.java.games.input.LinuxEnvironmentPlugin
Failed to open device (/dev/input/event4): Failed to open device /dev/input/event4 (13)

Failed to open device (/dev/input/event3): Failed to open device /dev/input/event3 (13)

Failed to open device (/dev/input/event2): Failed to open device /dev/input/event2 (13)

Failed to open device (/dev/input/event1): Failed to open device /dev/input/event1 (13)

Failed to open device (/dev/input/event0): Failed to open device /dev/input/event0 (13)

Linux plugin claims to have found 0 controllers

Starting up SoundSystem...
Initializing LWJGL OpenAL
    (The LWJGL binding of OpenAL.  For more information, see http://www.lwjgl.org)
OpenAL initialized.

Connecting to www.***-***.de, 25565
Stopping!
^CAL lib: ALc.c:1352: exit(): closing 1 Device
AL lib: ALc.c:1329: alcCloseDevice(): destroying 1 Context
AL lib: alSource.c:2361: alcDestroyContext(): deleting 32 Source(s)
AL lib: alBuffer.c:1081: exit(): deleting 1 Buffer(s)
```
Das ^C kommt von [Strg] + [C], weil das Programm sonst nicht das Fenster schließen will.


----------



## genodeftest (13. August 2011)

Kannst du den Server anpingen?
Welche Java-Version nutzt du?


----------

